# Spell check-kindle fire



## mavriktu (Jan 8, 2012)

Is there any way to disabel the spell check on kindle fire?? I am tired of looking like a maroon.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What does "disabel" mean?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/19829/kindle-fire-how-to-disable-automatic-spelling-correction/


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You should leave it on.


----------

